# Alphacool mit neuer Website



## Eddy@Aquatuning (9. März 2016)

Alphacool

Alphacool hat sein Webauftritt vollständig überarbeitet. Das alte Design wurde über Bord geworfen und durch ein neues, frisches und übersichtliches Layout ersetzt. Klare Strukturen zeichnen das neue Design aus, man findet sich sofort und schnell zurecht.
Mit einer Übersicht der bisherigen OEM-Arbeiten und einer Auflistung der Bereiche für die Alphacool Produkte und Spezial Lösungen anbietet, bekommt der Kunde einen tieferen Einblick in die Marke Alphacool. Denn auch außerhalb von Computer ist Alphacool in der Industrie mit vielen Lösungen vertreten. 
Natürlich wurde auch der Shop völlig überarbeitet und bietet nun eine deutlich bessere Übersicht über die angebotenen Produkte. Die Kategorien sind klar dargestellt und die Menüführung ist kinderleicht. 

Neuer Kühler Konfigurator für Grafikkarten
Eine weitere Neuheit ist der Konfigurator für die Suche nach dem passenden Grafikkartenkühler. Auch hier wurde das Layout verbessert und übersichtlicher gestaltet. Nun kann man entweder wie gehabt, Schritt für Schritt nach dem passenden Kühler suchen indem man zwischen AMD und NVidia wählt, danach den Grafikchip aussucht, dann den Hersteller u.s.w. bis man am Ende beim richtigen Kühler landet. Oder man gibt direkt den Namen der Grafikkarte ein. Und es gibt eine Rückwärtssuche, bei der man den Kühler Namen eintippt um zu sehen zu welchen Grafikkarten der insgesamt kompatibel ist. Leichter geht es nun wirklich nicht mehr. 


Bei Fragen oder Problemen, einfach ein Post hinterlassen, dann kümmern wir uns darum.


----------



## DOcean (9. März 2016)

> Alphacool verwendet ein ungültiges Sicherheitszertifikat. Das Zertifikat gilt nur für folgende Namen: Aquatuning Germany, Aquatuning Austria, Aquatuning Switzerland, Aquatuning United Kingdom, www.aquatuning.es, www.aquatuning.fi, www.aquatuning.fr, www.aquatuning.it, www.aquatuning.jp, www.aquatuning.nl, www.aquatuning.no, www.aquatuning.pl, www.aquatuning.se, www.aquatuning.us, www.au.aquatuning.com, www.ru.aquatuning.de Fehlercode: SSL_ERROR_BAD_CERT_DOMAIN



bei Zugriff über https, was inzwischen Standard sein sollte für alle Seite besonders für Shopseiten


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (9. März 2016)

Danke für den Hinweis, Admin ist informiert und arbeitet daran.


----------



## Rarek (9. März 2016)

soo ich dann mal meines:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



unter Firefox 44.0.2 in der 64-bit Ausführung
auf Win7 Pro mit geblockten youtube-nocookie Script sowie ohne die Tracker Google AdWords und Google Analytics und bei eingeschaltetem Firefox Adblocker (der interne vom Browser)

zusatzliche Addons:
noScript, Ghostery, HTTPS Everywhere, und diversem Kleinkram (Stylish etc.)

edit: mit 45.0 64-bit selbiges

edit2: die Scripte von Google Analytics und Google Adsense sind auch geblockt /unausführbar gemacht worden meinerseits


----------



## Thor76 (9. März 2016)

Bei mir am Handy und am Tablet sieht es im Hochformat bei den Produkten so aus:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Querformat sieht es schon besser aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shutterfly (9. März 2016)

Wenn ich auf Produkte | Alphacool auf Eisbecher klicke, komme ich wieder zur Startseite zurück. Das betrifft alle URLs, welche auf /shop/ beginnen und auf der Produkte-Seite sind (Hardtube Carbon, etc.).

Das Shopware-Backend bzw. der Login sollte übrigens nicht für jede IP frei verfügbar sein. Die URL poste ich dazu mal nicht. Ob man dies nun schützen möchte oder nicht, müsst ihr entscheiden


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (9. März 2016)

Also, Admin ist eingespannt, der schaut sich hier jede Meldung an. Also bitte nicht wundern wenn ich nicht jeden Beitrag kommentiere  Ich danke dennoch für jeden Beitrag und jede Meldung und wir schauen was wir wann wie schnell beheben können. In dem internen Betatest übersieht man ja doch so manches, leider.

Grüße,
Eddy


----------



## Shutterfly (9. März 2016)

Das ist bei Shopware normal. Da denkt man: So, nun hat man alles und an der nächsten Ecke lauern dann neue Folgeprobleme 

Absolute Kleinigkeit:
Alphacool HardTube 13/1 mm Plexi (PMMA) Klar UV-Blau 8 cm | Acrylrohre | Acrylrohre | HardTubes | Shop | Alphacool

"Images may differ slightly from the original" hier scheint das deutsche Snippet zu fehlen. "Print Data Sheet" ebenso aber der Text offeriert eigentlich sogar eher eine Funktion, welche bei mir nicht vorhanden ist (Google Chrome)

Imprint ist noch deutsch, sofern man englisch unterwegs ist. Bzw. die ganzen Shopseiten wenn ich das richtig sehe.


----------

